# Разное > Камбуз >  Про мясо

## OKA

Майские праздники не за горами, и разнообразные плэнэры тоже))

А пока идёт подготовка, можно такие штуки наделать на дорожку, или под напитки для посиделок))




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC2OQQKF_fI

----------


## Д.Срибный

Выглядит вкусно )) Пробовали делать? Как впечатления?

----------


## OKA

> ..Как впечатления?


Результаты вчерашнего исследования продукта отмечены на хорошо+ ))

Первый блин не комом )  Для пиваса идеально !

 

Некоторые моменты можно отметить, для повторяемости опыта в "промышленных масштабах" ))

Прожилки в индюшатине были незаметны на укус пломбами)) К подбору специй лучше отнестись повнимательней. Кр.перца минимум. С вымачиванием после соли тоже можно "поиграть". 

Для понимания процесса опытную партию можно зарядить небольшую,  а так,  лучше сразу, в подобном мегадевайсе заряжать партию :

http://ikaketosdelano.ru/kak-sdelat-...asa-i-produkt/ , опять же, только дырки с сетками лучше с боку(ов) делать) 

Мелкие недочёты балычка скрадываются вкусным пивом и доброй компанией))

Успеха, у дачи! ))

----------


## Elenina

Рецепт стейка:

Не менее вкусно )), особенно, если готовить из хорошего мяса!

_Ингредиенты_
Рибай стейк - 500 г
Сок апельсиновый - 1 стакан
Лимонный сок - 1/2 стакана
Сок лайма - 1/4стакана
Чеснок - 2 зубчика
Репчатый лук - 1/4 чашки нарезанного кубиками
Кинза - 2 столовые ложки
Тмин - 1/2 чайной ложки
Соль - по вкусу
Молотый черный перец - по вкусу
Растительное масло - для жарки

В миске смешать апельсиновый сок, лимонный сок, сок лайма, рубленный чеснок, лук, кинзу и тмин. Хорошо перемешать. Половину маринада вылить в плотный большой полиэтиленовый пакет.
Вторую половину поставить в холодильник.
В пакет с маринадом опустить мясо, по возможности выпустить воздух и запечатать. Оставить мариноваться на всю ночь в холодильнике (можно на 4 часа, но не меньше). За 30 минут, прежде чем вы надумали приготовить стейк, выньте мясо из холодильника и оставьте его в маринаде. Разогрейте сковородку гриль, слегка сбрызнув маслом. Стейк выньте из маринада и приправьте солью и перцем.
На раскаленной сковороде обжарьте мясо с обеих сторон (по 3-5 минут с каждой стороны).
Снимите стейк со сковороды и заверните его в фольгу. Позвольте стейку в течение десяти минут отдохнуть.
Вторую часть маринада перелить в маленькую кастрюльку и варить на слабом огне до упаривания жидкости в 2-3 раза. Соус перелить в миску. Стейк освободить от фольги, нарезать на кусочки. Подавать лучше с соусом.

----------


## Rutunda

Чего-то рецептов мало. Надо бы чего-то пристойного без свинины и без конины.

----------

